# Flourite & Schultz Aqua Soil



## BassMan (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm looking to purchase about 7 bags of Flourite and about 1 inch worth of Schultz Aqua Soil for my 72 gallon Bow Front Aquarium. Any suggestions? Send me a pm if you happen to sell thse materials.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

bassman, pmed you.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Schultz Aqua Soil is basically fired clay chips. It is very light. While it won't float it also won't hold plants in place that well.

Why not just go with fluorite?


----------



## Engold (Nov 4, 2006)

Here is a suggestion.... you can use natural gravel using different sizes to create a more natural appearance and mix it with fluorite..... using root tabs from ada or seachem in the mix works great

Later!


----------

